# Cast and Blast!



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]

Wow! That is bad to the bone. Please post some video running it.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Look. A splashed Gladesman.


----------



## RSCeranic (Jun 1, 2008)

It's somewhere between a Gladesman and a Caiman. A nice balance for me of size and weight and pairs nicely with the Mudbuddy, which I don't think would work as well on an ECC.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A wider Gladesman? Whats the story behind the hull? Who made it?


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I agree, must have video!!! How fast are you running? Did you put the grab rail in? I love it! Looks like a OD green rocket!


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool looking boat,  give us some specs if you don't mind.  Nice trailer as well.

Mick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

> It's somewhere between a Gladesman and a Caiman.
> .


Got my attention.  That puts it the Glades Skiff class IMHO.


----------



## john (Jun 23, 2007)

Could be ECC's first prototype when they were designing the caiman!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Look to me to be the prototype camen that one of the ECC employees was going to keep for himself and his son to hunt out of.

I think it was on there web site way back when...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not sure what you guys are talking about, but it looks like another original design to me. Hats off to the inventor for coming up with something so unique. The creativity around us just blows me away sometimes. :


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

hey I think It's a Wingmaster boat out of lakeland,fl. 
(Phone: 863-712-7781) They had a one pic half page add in the free boat shopper mag. Google it and two clicks later you will find it. I talked with him on the phone and they hunt! hence the muddy buddy motor, looks sweet I'm fuzzy on the price. Kinda got a whipray look to it.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

im interested in more info on this hull....


----------



## RSCeranic (Jun 1, 2008)

> not sure what you guys are talking about, but it looks like another original design to me. Hats off to the inventor for coming up with something so unique. The creativity around us just blows me away sometimes.


Sarcastic or Jealous??? ;D

Saltandson is right, it is a Wingmaster Boat. Larry Nolen is building them in Lakeland. This was the ECC prototype also. Larry is making some improvements (based on demand) with higher sides and a little wider. The sponsons on the back are angled out more than the ECC so the Hyperdrive can be hung. The new boat will be able to a hang a 35 Gatortail or Mudbuddy. Give him a call!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > not sure what you guys are talking about, but it looks like another original design to me. Hats off to the inventor for coming up with something so unique. The creativity around us just blows me away sometimes.
> 
> 
> Sarcastic or Jealous??? ;D
> ...


probably a little of both.  Seriously, I genuinely admire innovation, however since we can't quite figure out if Newton or Leibniz actually invented calculus after some 350 years, I guess its OK to accept whether a particular boat is a splash or an original.  Seems theres no shame in the boat market when it comes claiming originality or blatantly copying a successful model, tweaking a few minor dimensions and calling it your own. Theres certainly a contingent around here that is a bit sensitive to these kinds of things too, so when something like this comes along, you're going to get some smack talk. 

At least in this case, assuming the stated lineage is correct, then this hull evolved amicably from the originator. Regardless, its a sexy design and definitely has some tangible virtues. I think an overall widening and raising of the freeboard are exactly what that original design needed too, so I bet this one is or will be a good performer. Best of luck with it, a limit of wood ducks would look great on the casting platform too.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We know that boat "VERY" well and consider it still property of East Cape. It's a protoype that was built just to see a mock size of our NEW Caimen. At this point I can't go into detail on any other comments other than all the design aspects came from East Cape and once again it's a shame to see somebody else take claim for work they didn't do...

Tight Lines,
Kevin & Marc
East Cape


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

looks like a narrowed ranger banshee to me...



nevermind....dumb comment...was thinking out loud..hate it when i do that...lol

im curious as to where ecc will stand with this other company....


by the way....speaking of ecc....i was searching the other day..dont remember what i was searching for, other than something boat related....i found pics and info for a gladesmen, but it wasnt east cape canoes...it was everglades canoe company...whats up with that??  did ecc start out as the one name and have to change it for some reason??


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

rut roh, maybe the evolution wasn't so amicable after all. 

and like I said, smoke clears out pretty fast around these parts. 

Tom, we be gonna need a pencil sharpener emoticon here real soon. Sometimes popcorn just isn't enough... 

btw - good one marshman, perception can effect reality sometimes, even in court, but I'll leave that one to our arm chair legal representation here. ;D


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

;D ;D ;D

im just saying what i found via the good ole "google"


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> im just saying what i found via the good ole "google"


 no, I meant the " looks like a narrow banshee" comment. Maybe you didn't mean it the way I read it, but if you did it was classic.  

as in... "I'm not 100% sure I completely understand the question your honor, but that doesn't look like an ECC splash to me, I'm almost 100% certain its a Ranger Banshee copy" "fair enough sir, you can return to your seat..." "clerk make sure thats in the record" " I will your honor"... 

imaginative little devil ain't I


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Marshman,
We are Everglades Canoe Company d.b.a. East Cape Canoes...have been for years.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

no comment, deerfly... ;D ;D

thanks for clearing that kevin...i was just curious


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> > ;D ;D ;D
> >
> > im just saying what i found via the good ole "google"
> 
> ...


Judge Deerfly


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > ;D ;D ;D
> > >
> > > im just saying what i found via the good ole "google"
> >
> ...


wow, I really do look different with hair, can ya tell if its real or not? :-?


----------



## RSCeranic (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, I was just excited about my new boat! I wasn't trying to stir up anything. I don't know about all this history and underlying stuff (banshee's and ecc).


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

dont worry..im still kinda new here myself...it will work itself out...


in all seriousness..i really like that boat..im trying to come up with the perfect (for me) boat...thats pretty much the interior layout im going for...i need something a little more narrow in beam...(yeah i need a skinny boat...lol)but i need length to fish 2 1/2 people...(2 adults and ia kid...lol)    im building custom....probably wont fit micro criteria(too long, im gonna go 20 feet...)...so i might lose my welcome around here...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> dont worry..im still kinda new here myself.... im building custom....probably wont fit micro criteria(too long, im gonna go 20 feet...)...so i might lose my welcome around here...


yep, after 19', your done. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Gonna miss ya MM.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Too many questions not enough answers... something smells rotten...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> Too many questions not enough answers... something smells rotten...


And always will till vented or sealed.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Interesting [smiley=1-mmm.gif]...

(If I would have paid more attention to those boring classes in law school I'd holla at you Kev...but I didn't. ;D)


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Brew! LOL

We got council and there a solid firm too! I've seen other companies go through it and never thought we'd follow. First time for everything and 
I'm sure it won't be the last :-[

I'm all for changes,new companies etc. but riding coat-tales of others is just plain wrong!!!!!

Take care guys I'm done posting on this issue
Kevin
East Cape


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Best Call Kevin... let council (bloodsucking snake in the grass.) handle this topic.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Council is a body of elected officials, i.e. a city council.
Counsel or counselor is an attorney, i.e. a bloodsucking snake in the grass.

That will be $0.50, please.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Council is a body of elected officials, i.e. a city council.
> Counsel or counselor is an attorney, i.e. a bloodsucking snake in the grass.
> 
> That will be $0.50, please.


 some how I knew you'd come in and settle things once and for all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

> > Council is a body of elected officials, i.e. a city council.
> > Counsel or counselor is an attorney, i.e. a bloodsucking snake in the grass.
> >
> > That will be $0.50, please.
> ...



Can he help me on the bent trailer thread? I going to get sued because a guy T-boned a trailer I helped a member fix.

Jason, my $.50 retainer is in the mail.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I hearby raise this thread from the grave.

I ran across this site as instructed.
http://www.wingmasterboats.com/
Looks like they are still working on it because this site's been editind not to long ago.

Sooooooo, what's Counsel got to say about this?

The first fight we have on the fight card: Hellsbay vs Beavertail.
Do we have a second fight?

I think they've exceeded 12% design change but...


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We like many other companies are waiting to see the outcome w/ the HB vs. BT...

It'll be the first time the new law will be used. 
Hope this helps you?
Kevin


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> We like many other companies are waiting to see the outcome w/ the HB vs. BT...
> 
> It'll be the first time the new law will be used.
> Hope this helps you?
> Kevin


Kevin, so does ECC still own the original mold for this boat? I mean...honestly a boat between the gladesmen and the Caiman sounds like a fantasy come true to me! No offense but I like everything about the gladesman except the tippyness. A boat of this size sounds like a more stable version of the gladesmen. And that simply sounds like music to me!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

not sure where your getting your figures from, but they rate that thing for a max60hp...so i'd say it's better compared to a lostmen than a tweener of a g-man and caimen....

kevin


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> not sure where your getting your figures from, but they rate that thing for a max60hp...so i'd say it's better compared to  a lostmen than a tweener of a g-man and caimen....
> 
> kevin


Max...I'll never max a boat out. My shallow pockets will not permit that. ;-)I read that it runs with a 23hp mini hyperdrive. From what I recall Those mini hyperdrives suffer from the same "downside" that jets suffer from which to me means that a standard outboard of lesser HP will push it just fine in unchoked water. Correct me if I'm wrong but a 23hp mini hyper would produce as much force as a 18hp or maybe even a well tuned 15hp outboard. The difference being the hyperdrives ability to run through muck and growth without stalling out. Albeit at the expense of mechanical power transfer loose per give HP rating. Simply put, if a 23 hyper can push it nicely...why wouldn't a 15 or 18outboard. I'm not trying to blaze trails through the lillypads.

However, I'm curious about your "max60" statement. I didn't see where "they" said, "max60!" I mean, rumor has it that it's an ECC design. I think that if it failed to become a production boat there is a very good reason. Was power needs it's death nail? Did it die by ECC hands because it was felt that it needed more power than what was desired given it's proposed design criteria?

P.S.
I apologize if my curiosity is treading on sensitive material. I'm just trying to soak up as much knowledge as possible.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

If you want to "know" about this boat you can call me directly @ 321.217.1086

I will however and respond with the "beam" is bigger than a Caimen or Gladesmen so I can't see how it would fill as a tweener that you suggested...

And that HP of a mudmotor would do the same on any skiff. Copper,Dragon,Gheen,and lastly East Cape.
Hope this helps?
Kevin


----------

